# AES Parisienne 6...



## alèm (4 Janvier 2002)

Salut les filles, finalement après un intense discussion avec moi-même, nous avons décidé qu'une énième Apple Expo Sauvage serait organisé le Samedi 19 Janvier au Lou Pascalou (par défaut!)
je refais les listes:
Jeanba3000 qui viendra à pinces et avec tous ses cheveux
Api (si elle se décide!)
Sarah
BenR qui est obligé de venir ce coup-ci! 
Bialès (notre conférencier Hardware&Software!)
Xav'
Ficelle (ptêt Adèle et sonate donc!)
LeGognol
Compote
Azrael (conférencier Quicktime!)
alèm et ses joues rouges
ptêt Toine

tout le monde est accepté   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sont attendus tout particulièrement :
Baax (héhé)
Zarathoustra
Macinside
Aricosec
Cricri
Yann-Bleiz
Arno (tu veux que je vienne te réveiller du côté de malesherbes?)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amok  (le loup sera entré dans Paris!)
Gjouvenat
Mouloudovsky
Gribouille
Touba.fall (nan je blague mon toub', reste au chaud! m'enfin si tu viens, ça me fera plaisir frérot!)

enfin sont attendus toute personne qui aimerait venir (on n'est pas méchants!) et qui aurait pas trop de sous à dépenser pour venir!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin venez quoi!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour mémoire:

Lou Pascalou
14 rue pannoyaux 75020 Paris
M° sortie Ménilmontant direction père-lachaise puis prendre la première à gauche, c'est la bonne!
lou pascalou

Ae sauvage1Ae sauvage2


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Janvier 2002)

c'est pas pour cafter, mais zara est à tout cassé à 1/2 h à pinces (et en plus ça fait que descendre) du pascalou, donc il n'aura aucune excuse non plus à pas être là...


----------



## gjouvenat (4 Janvier 2002)

Présent chef.... à quel heure ????


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Janvier 2002)

perso, j'aurais bien titré la cave se rebiffe...

sinon c'est officiellement à partir de 15h, mais alèm comme d'hab pour faire son intéressant sera là 1 ou 2 h avant...


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*perso, j'aurais bien titré la cave se rebiffe...

sinon c'est officiellement à partir de 15h, mais alèm comme d'hab pour faire son intéressant sera là 1 ou 2 h avant...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben oui, avec toi en sortant du resto Y enfin, un resto japonais avec moults jolies serveuses


----------



## gjouvenat (4 Janvier 2002)

Tu m'avais pas dit pour les jolies serveuses alem... ca change tout


----------



## benjamin (4 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*c'est pas pour cafter, mais zara est à tout cassé à 1/2 h à pinces (et en plus ça fait que descendre) du pascalou, donc il n'aura aucune excuse non plus à pas être là...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Vous oubliez très cher que j'ai un don presque insolent pour me trouver déjà occupé à chaque instant


----------



## Tyler (4 Janvier 2002)

arf...

Zara...

Voilà un type que j'aimerai bien rencontré (et pourtant,il ne me fait pas de cadeaux)...

Alem aussi,et tous les autres !!

MAIS BON SANG, POURQUOI JE NE SUIS PAS PARISIEN ?

J'EN AI TOUJOURS REVE...Rhaaaa....

[03 janvier 2002 : message édité par Tyler]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (4 Janvier 2002)

héhé... pourquoi pas... On va essayer d'être libre, y devrait pas y avoir de probl!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est vrai que j'ai raté la précédente édition bien malgrès moi, cette fois ca sera la bonne!!

Allez, j'espère bien trinquer avec vous le 19!!
Et en plus faudra trinquer à la journée historique du lundi 7 janvier 2002!!

Longue vie au Lou, longue vie au bar, longue vie à Apple et longue vie à Alèm, mon grand manitou du X!!


----------



## ficelle (4 Janvier 2002)

cool cool....
cette fois çi, je n'ai pas d'excuse pour rater la soirée !
on aimerais bien y croiser aussi tomato, videaste experimental en residence à montreuil !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*arf...

Zara...

Voilà un type que j'aimerai bien rencontré (et pourtant,il ne me fait pas de cadeaux)...

Alem aussi,et tous les autres !!

MAIS BON SANG, POURQUOI JE NE SUIS PAS PARISIEN ?

J'EN AI TOUJOURS REVE...Rhaaaa....

[03 janvier 2002 : message édité par Tyler]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui mais Tyler a Marseille tu as le soleil, la mer.Moi j'aurais aime etre du sud (comme ca cela aurait fais des vacances a tous le monde n'est ce pas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?)


----------



## krigepouh (4 Janvier 2002)

Salut !
Hé bé j'crois que j'va venir s'coup si moué !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







a+


----------



## benR (4 Janvier 2002)

zob de zob....

moi je suis dans les Alpes, le 19 janvier.............


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Janvier 2002)

Moi je peux venir ?


----------



## Xav' (4 Janvier 2002)

Je serais là !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On attends tout le monde !

(alèm, je te dois 1,54 Euro de l'AE précédente   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## gjouvenat (4 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*arf...

Zara...

Voilà un type que j'aimerai bien rencontré (et pourtant,il ne me fait pas de cadeaux)...

Alem aussi,et tous les autres !!

MAIS BON SANG, POURQUOI JE NE SUIS PAS PARISIEN ?

J'EN AI TOUJOURS REVE...Rhaaaa....

[03 janvier 2002 : message édité par Tyler]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas besoin d'etre parigo pour y aller


----------



## philk34 (5 Janvier 2002)

j'peux venir mr alèm   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









je pense que l'on aura plein de  jolies choses a arrosé


----------



## benjamin (5 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cupidon:
*Moi je peux venir ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Y es-tu déjà allé, ou pas ?


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cupidon:
*Moi je peux venir ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 'tain faut pas que je la rate celle là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon ben les gars ça devrait être bon pour moi, j'arriverai en retard 'cause boulot comme d'hab' quoi ! Qui c'est qui fait les pâtes cette fois ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ARICOOOOOOOOOOO t'as intérêt à te ramener cette fois-ci !

'+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2002)

Ca serait sympa d'y aller


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Janvier 2002)

viendez viendez ça va être sssupeer !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2002)

Pourquoi pas


----------



## ficelle (5 Janvier 2002)

t'es pas obligé....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2002)

Si rien que pour te faire chier ficelle j'essaierai de venir


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (5 Janvier 2002)

Bon bah le toine il va essayer de s'arranger pour venir, mais il promer rien du tout...


----------



## philk34 (5 Janvier 2002)

ben va peut-etre falloir reserver une méga table si tous le monde vient de plus avec la derniere mega nouveauté qui va etre annoncé ce lundi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2002)

Ouais mais si Steve nous reserve une surprise ...


----------



## gjouvenat (5 Janvier 2002)

Heu finalement je viens pas....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*t'es pas obligé....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais si, mais si, qu'il vienne ! Mais toi n'oublie pas Sonate le pitbull !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2002)

Ouais desole mes potes ont tous des pits alors faites gaffe !!


----------



## ficelle (5 Janvier 2002)

au secours... il y a un pek qui nous menace avec son gland. pointe toi, sir, on a tous envie de faire ta connaissance !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2002)

Hier encore j'avais 20 ans ......


----------



## ficelle (5 Janvier 2002)

et alors ?


----------



## ficelle (5 Janvier 2002)

mais ou est passé notre GO... perdu dans le brouillard ? crise de foie ? du travail ?!?!?
2 jours sans croiser alem, ça m'inquiette !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2002)

je caressais le temps ...


----------



## ficelle (5 Janvier 2002)

finallement, non... laisse tomber...
va plutot faire un golf !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*finallement, non... laisse tomber...
va plutot faire un golf !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Un golf mais pq le golf ?


----------



## benjamin (5 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*mais ou est passé notre GO... perdu dans le brouillard ? crise de foie ? du travail ?!?!?
2 jours sans croiser alem, ça m'inquiette !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

15 jours d'activité intense l'obligeant à s'éloigner de ces forums


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2002)

Explique un peu mieux la stp


----------



## benjamin (5 Janvier 2002)

...c'est limpide, non ?


----------



## ficelle (5 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*
15 jours d'activité intense l'obligeant à s'éloigner de ces forums   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
ça doit vraiment etre intense pour qu'il laisse tomber le forum !


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (5 Janvier 2002)

Oulalalala, pauvre Alèm..
je le plaint déjà.....

mais bon, après, il allez faire une surdose


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2002)

Pauv petit


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*mais ou est passé notre GO... perdu dans le brouillard ? crise de foie ? du travail ?!?!?
2 jours sans croiser alem, ça m'inquiette !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

allez, les filles, j'en profite ce ouikinde car mardi, c'est reparti pour 1 semaine de taf sans pouvoir venir chez wam car ma caisse est en panne   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais c'est pas grave!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon mon *Ben*ji*R*, à la prochaine ae, tu seras obligé de me payer un verre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Toine*, ça serait cool que tu viennes min tiot!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Krigepouh*, viens l'ami   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*philk34*, viens et amène les bananes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Arno*? bon quand tu reviendras du Bd Malesherbes, enfin après le 13 quoi!, dis nous si tu viens, de toute façon, je te phonerais ce matin-là   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Yann-Bleiz*, viens l'ami, je te présenterais Toine, mon grand manitou X


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2002)

*Xav'* ramène tes    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (_message privé pour compote, toi aussi!_





 )

*mon Gognol*, si tu arrivais à l'heure, je m'inquiéterais, comme si *cupidesmg* venait aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*zarathoustra*, tu peux toujours amener ton lapin avec toi! (comprenne qui pourra)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ou alors ta peluche géante (ça sent le in-joke, cette histoire!)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Djib'*, on essayera de pas trop  trainer (nos langues!) au resto pour squatter la table à droite en entrant avec les bancs


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2002)

*Robert, viens!!*


----------



## ficelle (6 Janvier 2002)

*welcome, tomato !*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2002)

Bof


----------



## gjouvenat (6 Janvier 2002)

Et moi on m'oubli ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2002)

Pleure pas petit


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Janvier 2002)

Bon, moi je viens mais le probl c que je connais personne et que personne me connais... Donc voici ma photo... Je suis celui qui tient une fleur et qui en a deux sur le ventre:


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Bon, moi je viens mais le probl c que je connais personne et que personne me connais... Donc voici ma photo... Je suis celui qui tient une fleur et qui en a deux sur le ventre:    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bien malin, mais c'est pas comme celà que tu me piqueras mon lit chez jeanba (quoique tu avances des arguments fortement évocateurs pour superDjibi3000!)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2002)

lol


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*bien malin, mais c'est pas comme celà que tu me piqueras mon lit chez jeanba (quoique tu avances des arguments fortement évocateurs pour superDjibi3000!)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On verra, on verra... On verra qui aura le lit de jenba samedi 19 au soir!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Janvier 2002)

[06 janvier 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Janvier 2002)

Sauf pour les chasseurs d'étoiles!! :roleyes:


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*
même aux chasseurs d'étoiles   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[06 janvier 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (7 Janvier 2002)

Qui n'éditeront jamais leurs propres messages, et feront d'ailleurs pleins de phauttes d'haurttauhraphe sans jamais s'en douter
[IM]http://www.hyperimage.com/tropfortelimage.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Qui n'éditeront jamais leurs propres messages, et feront d'ailleurs pleins de phauttes d'haurttauhraphe sans jamais s'en douter



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


voilà


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2002)

allez je vais essayer de venir


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (7 Janvier 2002)

Alèm!! ah nonnonon!! ne trafique pas mes posts!!


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Alèm!! ah nonnonon!! ne trafique pas mes posts!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pourquoi, ils sont piégés?  hin hin hin©  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tu crois que je ne l'ai paffé exprès?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (7 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*pourquoi, ils sont piégés?  hin hin hin©   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tu crois que je ne l'ai paffé exprès?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est ca, c'est ca!! rigole!! mais tu vas voir... J'ai mis un nouveau virus, hyper puissant, qui réagit lorsque quelqu'un me cite en changeant le message de basse!! Tu es contaminé, maintenant ce n'est qu'une question de minutes pour que ton ordi soit totalement foutu....

Ce virus change Mac OS X en Windaube XP!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 na!! bien fait!! Dès que tu vas rebooter, ton G3 ou G4 en aura des boutons et preferera s'autodétruire plutôt que de faire fonctionner windaube!! Arrahahahaha!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Janvier 2002)

Oublie


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;SIRMACGREGOR IS BACK&gt;:
*Oublie*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

va polluer d'autres posts de tes cartes de France nocturne


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (7 Janvier 2002)

Ouais!! Tu viens Sir??


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Ouais!! Tu viens Sir??    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bonne idée_ en fin de compte_, on saura à qui demander pour aller chercher les bières au comptoir!


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Ouais!! Tu viens Sir??    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bonne idée_ en fin de compte_, on saura à qui demander pour aller chercher les bières au comptoir!


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Janvier 2002)

Je suis pas sur que ca marchera.... il a pas 18 ans... la barman risque de lui demander sa carte d'identitée....


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Je suis pas sur que ca marchera.... il a pas 18 ans... la barman risque de lui demander sa carte d'identitée....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
j'ai pas dit qu'il allait les boire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







on lui paiera un lait-grenadine!


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2002)

Et vu la decente de certain il risque dansfaire pas mal des allez retour


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*Et vu la decente de certain il risque dansfaire pas mal des allez retour   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est vrai qu'api est très décente d'ailleurs ils le sont tous même moi, m'enfin je suis "si propre sur moi" (heureusement encore)


----------



## benjamin (7 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*c'est vrai qu'api est très décente d'ailleurs ils le sont tous même moi*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

...je vais faire exception, sûrement


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2002)

non pas d'exeption vu que tu est sur paris


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

...je vais faire exception, sûrement   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

nous paraitrons tellement miséreux que ce sera honneur pour nous que de te convier à notre modeste réunion, seigneur!


----------



## benjamin (7 Janvier 2002)

...je sens le piège


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*...je sens le piège   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas de pièges, sauf si tu viens avec ta peluche géante!


----------



## benjamin (7 Janvier 2002)

...c'est une longue histoire, mais elle est toujours près de moi, cette peluche géante


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*...c'est une longue histoire, mais elle est toujours près de moi, cette peluche géante   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu veux que je te prête la panthère de salon qui se vautre en ce moment sur mes genoux reléguant par là-même le clavier à 1 métre


----------



## benjamin (7 Janvier 2002)

Non, non, j'ai déjà assez de mal à la conserver en l'état avec mes deux bébés fauves.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Janvier 2002)

IMG]http://www.theunholytrinity.org/cracks_smileys/contrib/monsieurboo/z.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Janvier 2002)




----------



## krigepouh (7 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cupidon:
*IMG]http://www.theunholytrinity.org/cracks_smileys/contrib/monsieurboo/z.gif[/IMG]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oups !?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Janvier 2002)

Desole j'ai oublie un crochet ca arrive non ?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (7 Janvier 2002)

ET un message ca s'édite pour corriger les fautes non ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tu vois, moi j'édite mon message pour corriger les fautes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (bon j'avoue, c'est que la première fois que je le fait, mais bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

[06 janvier 2002 : message édité par [MGZ]Toine]


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*et un message ça s'édite pour corriger les fautes non ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben oui!


----------



## ficelle (7 Janvier 2002)

en tout cas, tu nous reconaitra facilement !


----------



## ficelle (7 Janvier 2002)

n'oubliez pas vos euro, car la dame pipi n'est pas comode !


----------



## Xav' (7 Janvier 2002)

La première est tout simplement mortelle !!!


----------



## ficelle (7 Janvier 2002)

t'avais l'air fatigué, ce jour la, xav !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (7 Janvier 2002)

Ouarffff génial le casque!! Alors moi j'arriverais avec ma souris originale (la ronde) dans le bas du dos, comme une queue hihihihi pas de photo à vous proposer, n'ayant malheureusement ni graveur ni appareil photo numérique....


----------



## Xav' (7 Janvier 2002)

Ouais, le mélange rhum-vodka-malibu ça me fout toujours la ch..... en plus de me donner un mauvais teint (mange des carotte qu'ils disaient).

Du coup, ce jour-là, je faisait la gueule...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (7 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Xav':
*Ouais, le mélange rhum-vodka-malibu ça me fout toujours la ch..... en plus de me donner un mauvais teint (mange des carotte qu'ils disaient).

Du coup, ce jour-là, je faisait la gueule...



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

A ouais!! Tu es celui en haut à droite?? En effet, t'as une tête toute pale par rapport aux autres!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Janvier 2002)

ON EST LES CHAMPIONS ! ON EST LES CHAMPIONS ! ON EST LES SHAMPOINGS !

HIN HIN HIN ©

(posté incognito depuis chez le cricri qui n'y est pour rien mais il sera là sinon je lui mords l'oreille !)

hin hin hin ©











jeanba3000 le seul le vrai !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Janvier 2002)

'

Va falloir pousser les murs du Pascalou !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je pense à un truc : vu que cette Apple Expo suit Macworld, on peut faire le coucours de celui qui se ramène avec déjà le plus de nouveautés Apple possible (les iPods ne comptent plus, déjà dépassés) ! Sortez vos étrennes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+

PS : une grosse prime pour celui qui arrive avec le nouveau PowerMac G5 bipro sous le bras !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (7 Janvier 2002)

Pôve Lou, c'est vrai, on va faire exploser la baraque (c'est quelle taille??)

Pour les nouveautées de Mac World, si y a un mecène parmis vous, je suis pas contre pouvoir tater ces G5 !!


----------



## Xav' (7 Janvier 2002)

Pour les démos : 36-15 BIALES


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Xav':
*Pour les démos : 36-15 BIALES










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

exact, si apple sort un Titanium G5 3,2Ghz, il l'aura   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










hin hin hin ©


----------



## Bialès (8 Janvier 2002)

non, non pas besoin, je te fais une démo sur un powerbook 140 avec trackball si tu veux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

J'aurais pas de nouveautés Apple, mais si je viens (ce qui est assez peu probable finalement), ce sera avec ma toute nouvelle Canon MV 430i, pour pouvoir filmer Alèm qui aura du mal à se cacher derrière son appareil photo...

J'essaierai d'être là mais bon...
(et puis la possible présence de SMG alias Cupidon ne me donne pas trop envie de venir non plus...)


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (8 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Bialès:
*
J'essaierai d'être là mais bon...
(et puis la possible présence de SMG alias Cupidon ne me donne pas trop envie de venir non plus...)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est vrai que c'est un point qui fait réfléchir, mais bon, j'essairai d'être là quand même


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Bialès:
*(et puis la possible présence de SMG alias Cupidon ne me donne pas trop envie de venir non plus...)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh tu vois SMG, tu n'es pas le bienvenu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





et moi, je n'ai encore pas révélé quel supplice, je serais capable de te faire


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2002)

Je confirme ma participation !


----------



## Cricri (8 Janvier 2002)

C'est quand ?  c'est le 19 ?


----------



## philk34 (8 Janvier 2002)

oui au fait à quel heure le 19
Et pour les bananes combien pour les cocktails ?


----------



## ficelle (8 Janvier 2002)

biales, on t'a dit que tu etais tout beau sur ton canapé rouge ?


----------



## Xav' (8 Janvier 2002)

Là, je me dit que j'ai râté le délire canapé rouge, non ?
c'est quoi, c'est quoi, c'est quoi ?


----------



## ficelle (8 Janvier 2002)

il n'y a que moi qui lit macworld chez le coiffeur ?


----------



## Cricri (8 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*il n'y a que moi qui lit macworld chez le coiffeur ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si tu veux parler de sa pose allanguie,  je l'ai vue aussi


----------



## ficelle (8 Janvier 2002)




----------



## ficelle (8 Janvier 2002)

je crois que je vais venir en moto ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Janvier 2002)

Exellente la photo....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon... j'avais pas vu que Sir venais... je vais peut etre rester à geneve moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon pour celui ou ceux qui n'ont pas retenu c'est le 19 à 15heure (à partir koi !!)


----------



## Xav' (8 Janvier 2002)

Pas mal le casque en effet, mais par ce temps, je doute que le panneau solaire te soit d'une grande utilité


----------



## Bialès (8 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*il n'y a que moi qui lit macworld chez le coiffeur ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et meeeeeeeeerde
Je suis grillé.
Oui bon, ça va.
je précise qu'on m'a IMPOSE la position, je ne l'ai pas choisie!






Mais bon, j'assume!

@+


----------



## Xav' (8 Janvier 2002)

Je croyais que nous faisions parti d'une seule et même équipe Ficelle ???
Celle des dégarnis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu me déçois, avec le peu de cheveux que nous avons encore, il n'y a qu'une explication : le coiffeur est une mauvaise excuse pour lire Macworld


----------



## baax (10 Janvier 2002)

le directeur vient de rejeter ma demande de sortie du quartier de haute sécurité de la clinique Pinel pour venir vous voir le 19 janvier!
Il dit que j'ai pas pris tous mes cachets correctement et que je ne bois pas assez de lithium en ce moment !
Donc, je ne pourrai etre avec vous samedi 19, mais j'espère que pour la prochaine AE je pourrais sortir, parce qu'entre nous, cette cellule capitonnée commence à m'énerver et les gardiens sont pas tres sympa avec leurs matraques électriques !!
Bien a vous


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2002)

Attend je vais te faire évader et on mettra Sir a ta place comme ça le directeur n'y vera que du feu


----------



## ficelle (10 Janvier 2002)

tu rigoles, meme au macdo de rosny, ils n'ont pas voulu de lui....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2002)

J'ai eu vent d'un rdv d'alcooliques à lou pascalou le 19...alors je suis venu porté par une soif déchaînée...je m'imagine déjà hurler -accoudé au comptoir en zinc- : "une mauresque !" puis plus tard "une...mauresque !" puis encore plus tard "...uune...aures...queuh !" puis...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (10 Janvier 2002)

On sent que compote est un membre actif du forum...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





5 messages depuis deptembre 2000


----------



## ficelle (10 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par compote:
*J'ai eu vent d'un rdv d'alcooliques à lou pascalou le 19...alors je suis venu porté par une soif déchaînée*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
tu ne serais pas venu, plutot porté par l'irresistible envie de manger des nouilles chez api ?
c'est vrai que tu fais fort, compote, nouveau membre enregistré en septembre 2000 !


----------



## jeanba3000 (11 Janvier 2002)

ouai, mais lui au moins il vient à l'AES !


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2002)

Question essentiel c'est qui qui paye ça tournées ? (je peu pas j'ai un ibook a achetter)


----------



## ficelle (12 Janvier 2002)

en general, c'est celui qui fait le plus de fautes !


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2002)

désolé il y a pire que moi !


----------



## ficelle (12 Janvier 2002)

c'est vrai.... et je ne suis, moi meme, pas une reference.
mais on est quand meme là pour dire des conneries en attendant le 19 !


----------



## Le Gognol (13 Janvier 2002)

'

J'aurai besoin d'un grand service, ce serait génial que quelqu'un parmi les personnes présente à cette AE puisse faire quelque chose pour moi. J'ai besoin d'emprunter un disque dur amovible compatible Mac et PC USB (l'iPod est donc exclu !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pour environ une semaine (donc à partir du samedi 19) afin de sortir de la mouise une amie dont le PC est sur le point de crasher (besoin de sauvegarde urgent, et elle n'a pas de graveur). Pas besoin d'une grosse capacité, 2-3 Go suffiront. Pour la confiance c'est vous qui voyez, m'enfin je peux vous dire que je suis soigneux et que je suis tout à fait prêt à laisser une caution.

Réponse en privé évidemment par mail ici :  leGognol@onLine.fr 

Merci !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+

[12 janvier 2002 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2002)

mouarf    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_quel bande de pochtrons, vous m'avez manqué, héhé_











[12 janvier 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Sir (13 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*tu rigoles, meme au macdo de rosny, ils n'ont pas voulu de lui....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

desole mais si !!!!


----------



## Sir (13 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Je suis pas sur que ca marchera.... il a pas 18 ans... la barman risque de lui demander sa carte d'identitée....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

DESOLE J'AI EU 18 ANS LE 23 DECEMBRE


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2002)

c'est pas le plus jeunes qui paye ça tourné ?


----------



## benjamin (13 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*

DESOLE J'AI EU 18 ANS LE 23 DECEMBRE*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu m'as dit en octobre que tu étais en Première.
Il n'y a pas comme un problème, là


----------



## baax (13 Janvier 2002)

en premiere !!!

en effet y'a un probleme avec l'education nationale !! comment ces guignols ont laisser une buse pareille arriver jusqu'en première !!!

Il a du sacrement fayoter !!


----------



## ficelle (13 Janvier 2002)

woa, les grands esprits se retrouvent !


----------



## Le Gognol (13 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*woa, les grands esprits se retrouvent !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

'fectivement !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## ficelle (14 Janvier 2002)

J -5 !
alors, on sera combien ?


----------



## Xav' (14 Janvier 2002)

JE SERAIS LÀ !!!

Mais je risque de ne pas passer la soirée avec vous


----------



## alèm (14 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*woa, les grands esprits se retrouvent !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le 19 au lou pascalou


----------



## benjamin (15 Janvier 2002)

Oui, eh bien il risque de plus en plus den manquer un, de ces grands esprits.
Même pas fait exprès


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Oui, eh bien il risque de plus en plus den manquer un, de ces grands esprits.
Même pas fait exprès   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh tu vas voir toah si tu viens pas


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (15 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*c'est pas le plus jeunes qui paye ça tourné ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh non, veut pas payer ma tourné moi, y'a poas moyen.

par contre, j'ai un pb de train... mon train arrive à 16h20 comme la dernière fois, mais le problème, 'est que le dernier train de paris repart à 18h, donc en fait, j'aurais voulu savoir si une âme charitable aurait bien voulu m'héberger pour la nuit ?

Merci d'avance ;-)


toine


----------



## Bialès (15 Janvier 2002)

tu peux venir chez moi, no prob!
en plus, je suis dans un 2 pièces  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(même si je ne sais pas si je viendrai à l'AE....)


----------



## Arno (15 Janvier 2002)

Je serai de la partie !!! Youplà !


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*Youplà !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_boum?_


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*Salut les filles, finalement après un intense discussion avec moi-même*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_il ne devait pas y avoir que moi parce que sinon, on en oragniserait une tous les jours!_


----------



## alèm (16 Janvier 2002)

_Macinside est prié de se présenter le samedi 19 janvier 2002 au lou pascalou!_





(que l'on fasse une photo de trois des accrocs!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  pour celle de Gwen, je suis toujours sur le coup pour Musique-Action!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2002)

Pas de probleme j'y serai, faut juste que je trouvent quel chemise maettre


----------



## alèm (16 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*Pas de probleme j'y serai, faut juste que je trouvent quel chemise maettre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'inquiètes, jeanba peut t'en prêter une, tu te changeras dans les toilettes de l'_*Étoile Noire*_*   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*ce qui connaisse le lou pascalou comprendrons!


----------



## jeanba3000 (16 Janvier 2002)

ok mais y a pas le choix, j'en ai qu'une et elle est plutôt discooooo !






hin hin hin ©


----------



## ficelle (16 Janvier 2002)




----------



## gribouille (16 Janvier 2002)

_p'tain... SirMacGregor à laissé son vélomoteur garé sous le pigeons.... ça sent le coup de trafalgar répndus en masse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## gribouille (16 Janvier 2002)

_j'espere que ces rats à plumes ne sont pas en pleine periode de gastro fulgurante_


----------



## Arno (17 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et c'est là-dedans, dans cette auberge du Moyen-Age, que l'on va trouver les derniers macs du moment ?!!! Bonjour le contraste !!!


----------



## Xav' (17 Janvier 2002)

Ouaip.


----------



## ficelle (17 Janvier 2002)

va falloir s'occuper de faire une photo clean de la facade pour la suivante. celle çi vient du site de télé bocal, et c'est vrai que c'est dur de faire plus crado !


----------



## jeanba3000 (17 Janvier 2002)

hop ! une mission pour ssssuper polaroid !


----------



## Xav' (17 Janvier 2002)

On a intéret à faire ça super rapidement alors, parce que je doute que Super-Pola ne soit d'applomb à la nuit tombée (et ce même s'il supporte plutôt bien les mauresques)


----------



## Xav' (17 Janvier 2002)

J'entends par là : il vaut mieux qu'il y ait un max de monde, histoire d'égayer la photo.
Donc, venez vite et de bonne heure


----------



## ficelle (17 Janvier 2002)

faudra en profiter pour faire une photo de classe...


----------



## ficelle (17 Janvier 2002)

oups... j'avais pas vu ton deuxieme post, xav !


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (17 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Xav':
*et de bonne heure    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

MOi ca sera comme à la première  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est à dire mon train gare du nord : 16h20, peut pas avant...


----------



## ficelle (17 Janvier 2002)

c'est bien, apres le digo, et juste avant l'apero !
tu vas nous retrouver en pleine forme


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (17 Janvier 2002)

Bon, je me reveille de ma létargie, j'ai dit que je viendrais, je viendrais... Par contre si y a une voiture entre le 78 et le Lou, j'avoue que l'auto stop me tente bien... Amis Yvelinois Macintoshiens, si vous avez une ptite place dans votre voiture, entre le powerbook et le nouveau iMac??...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A samedi...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (17 Janvier 2002)

Sinon, si y a un adepte du reureu, (Transilien pour les intimes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) faire une partie du trajet ensemble peut être sympas!!


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2002)

petite question ça finit a qu'elle heures (normalement) juste pour savoir si je viens en voiture ou en train


----------



## baax (17 Janvier 2002)

pas plus tard que 4 grammes 1/2 normalement !


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2002)

donc a 17H c'est finit


----------



## Cricri (17 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*va falloir s'occuper de faire une photo clean de la facade pour la suivante. celle çi vient du site de télé bocal, et c'est vrai que c'est dur de faire plus crado !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi j'aime bien, ça me rappelle les frères Lumière.


----------



## ficelle (17 Janvier 2002)

mais ! c'est le cricri de tous les cricri !!!!


----------



## Cricri (17 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*mais ! c'est le cricri de tous les cricri !!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci pour ce cricri d'amour !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu pensais peut-être que j'étais encore en train de me défiler pour cette  3 AE Sauvage


----------



## benjamin (17 Janvier 2002)

Je ne peux quitter mon boulot qu'à 19h30. Donc si à 20h vous êtes encore là...et d'appoint, je ferais peut-être un petit saut.

Sinon, où es-tu, Yann-Bleiz dans les Yvelines ? Loin après Chatou-Croissy ou le Vésinet sur la ligne A, ou pas ?


----------



## Xav' (17 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside :  
*petite question ça finit a qu'elle heures (normalement) juste pour savoir si je viens en voiture ou en train*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Plus ça va, plus on finit tard... La voiture semble donc une bonne option.
sinon, il doit bien y avoir des plans crèches  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle :  
*oups... j'avais pas vu ton deuxieme post, xav ! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ok, c'était pas clair, mais qd même...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (17 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*où es-tu, Yann-Bleiz dans les Yvelines ? Loin après Chatou-Croissy ou le Vésinet sur la ligne A, ou pas ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Nan, plutôt près de versailles, sur la ligne C (je suis concé entre Versailles et Velizy!!)


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

et moi je prends le B (Orsay par exemple!)


----------



## philk34 (18 Janvier 2002)

bon ben en fait y aura qui au dernier comptage   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est tjs vers 16 heures ? On peut venir avec de superbes filles aux gros seins


----------



## Xav' (18 Janvier 2002)

BIIIIIIÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈRE !!!!!


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par philk34:
*bon ben en fait y aura qui au dernier comptage    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est tjs vers 16 heures ? On peut venir avec de superbes filles aux gros seins   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est vers 15 heures   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et les filles aux gros seins sont priés de s'assoir à côté de jeanba  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (moi je préfère les petits! _keske vous me faîtes pas dire quand même!_





 ) 

jeanba
Xav'
Ficelle 
Toine
le Gognol
Cricri
Azrael
Arno (et quelques potes de garde prétorienne!)
Zarathoustra (en fin de journée!)
Yann-Bleiz
macinside
api ?
amok?
sarah?
philk34
et j'en oublie forcément


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Janvier 2002)

exactement, la bièèèèèèèèère se commande directement au  bar, donc on n'en apporte pas, par contre le bar n'a pas dans sa carte de filles à gros seins, donc là pas de problème vous pouvez en amener comme vous voulez   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon je préfère qu'elle s'assoient plutôt en face de moi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou un peu décalé, question de perspective   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hin hin hin ©


----------



## Xav' (18 Janvier 2002)

C'est même avant 15h si on veut.

Et Mesdemoiselles, mes genoux sont des plus confortables (c'est juste une question de pointde vue et de bras trop court)


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

_Quelle débauche_


----------



## philk34 (18 Janvier 2002)

vu les enragés  je crois que je vais venir avec des potes


----------



## Xav' (18 Janvier 2002)

Bon ben alors moi, j'me cass' !!!


----------



## Xav' (18 Janvier 2002)

Et hop !
100eme message !

















(c'est affolant ce qu'il ne faut pas faire, des fois...)


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Xav':
*Et hop !
100eme message !

















(c'est affolant ce qu'il ne faut pas faire, des fois...)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

on a failli y croire!


----------



## Xav' (18 Janvier 2002)




----------



## Sir (18 Janvier 2002)

Xav' j' voudais te dire que sur ton site les ecrits de macgeneration ne sont plus valable voila c'est tout


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Xav' j' voudais te dire que sur ton site les ecrits de macgeneration ne sont plus valable voila c'est tout*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

finalement mossieur le limacon SMG, tu peux venir à l'ae, ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas eu de sparring-partner sans protection


----------



## Sir (18 Janvier 2002)

Ouais ca aurait ete sympa les gars mais ...


----------



## Xav' (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Xav' j' voudais te dire que sur ton site les ecrits de macgeneration ne sont plus valable voila c'est tout*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je te remerçie, mais je le savais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne le met à jour que lorsque j'y penses, où lorsque je cherche du taf' (ce qui va bientôt être le cas).


----------



## Sir (18 Janvier 2002)

De rien Xav'


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

_il est encore là le SMG?_


----------



## Sir (18 Janvier 2002)

*Desole mais oui *


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Desole mais oui *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bon ben pointe toi au loupascalou samedi que je reprenne mes entrainements de boxe


----------



## Sir (18 Janvier 2002)

_toi de la boxe ......._


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*toi de la boxe .......



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dégage


----------



## baax (18 Janvier 2002)

pffff
je me couche y'a tyler, je me leve y'a SMG !
parlez d'un monde !!!

enfin bon, le pire c'est quand meme le réveil !!


----------



## Sir (18 Janvier 2002)

Idem


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Idem*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_ah ben lo, j'suis r'tourné par autint d'intelligence à la foah!_


----------



## aricosec (18 Janvier 2002)

a l'AE 2001,une photo de sieur ALEM,je n'irai donc pas cette année,ne voulant pas me compromettre avec la gente droguée


----------



## ficelle (18 Janvier 2002)

viens, on te donnera un peu de viagra !


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*a l'AE 2001,une photo de sieur ALEM,je n'irai donc pas cette année,ne voulant pas me compromettre avec la gente droguée



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est pas moi, c'est Toine   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(viens quand même le rico si tu peux!)


----------



## aricosec (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*viens, on te donnera un peu de viagra !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

avec tes conneries,voila ou j'en suis


----------



## philk34 (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*

avec tes conneries,voila ou j'en suis









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Décidement le saumon de Alsacej'mesuisperdu.fr
t'as vraiment pas réussi


----------



## Xav' (18 Janvier 2002)

Euh... 20h, il risque de ne plus avoir grand monde...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça dépend de l'esprit des convives.
Il faut que quelqu'un qui soit sûr de rester jusqu'à 20h et plus te laisse son numéro de téléphone mobile.


----------



## ficelle (18 Janvier 2002)

20 heure, c'est l'apero... on devrais encore etre là, avant d'aller manger ailleur !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Xav':
*Euh... 20h, il risque de ne plus avoir grand monde...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça dépend de l'esprit des convives.
Il faut que quelqu'un qui soit sûr de rester jusqu'à 20h et plus te laisse son numéro de téléphone mobile.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

aussitôt dit... va voir tes messages privés bouillabaisse


----------



## bouilla (19 Janvier 2002)

ok c'est sympa alèm, je vous appelerai en fin d'apres-midi pour savoir ou vous en etes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
*ok c'est sympa alèm, je vous appelerai en fin d'apres-midi pour savoir ou vous en etes    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas de problèmes


----------



## Sir (19 Janvier 2002)

Finalment je ne pourrais pas venir ...les femmes vous savez ce que c'est !!


----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2002)

Elle est bonne, celle là! Ce macgreggor, quel lover boy!


----------



## Sir (19 Janvier 2002)

Ouais je sais je sais ....


----------



## benjamin (19 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Finalment je ne pourrais pas venir ...les femmes vous savez ce que c'est !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah oui, on sait, c'est ta maman qui ne veut pas que tu sortes après 16 heures.
Pauvre de toi


----------



## Sir (19 Janvier 2002)

Non,désolé Ben c'est pas ca


----------



## gribouille (19 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Non,désolé Ben c'est pas ca*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_t'inquiètes, tout le monde s'en fout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Sir (19 Janvier 2002)

De toi aussi je m'en fous


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2002)

Question : on est pas en train de lincher en publique SMG ?


----------



## bouilla (19 Janvier 2002)

j'peux venir moi aussi ??? par contre je ne serais pas là avant 20h00 mais je doute que vous soyez encore lucide si j'ai une ou deux questions...


----------



## archeos (19 Janvier 2002)

non, on est en petit comité. ça peut aller, 3
5 % des ordios
sus !


----------



## ficelle (19 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*Salut les filles, finalement après un intense discussion avec moi-même, nous avons décidé qu'une énième Apple Expo Sauvage serait organisé le Samedi 19 Janvier au Lou Pascalou (par défaut!)
je refais les listes:
Jeanba3000 qui viendra à pinces et avec tous ses cheveux
Api (si elle se décide!)
Sarah
BenR qui est obligé de venir ce coup-ci! 
Bialès (notre conférencier Hardware&Software!)
Xav'
Ficelle (ptêt Adèle et sonate donc!)
LeGognol
Compote
Azrael (conférencier Quicktime!)
alèm et ses joues rouges
ptêt Toine

tout le monde est accepté    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sont attendus tout particulièrement :
Baax (héhé)
Zarathoustra
Macinside
Aricosec
Cricri
Yann-Bleiz
Arno (tu veux que je vienne te réveiller du côté de malesherbes?)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amok  (le loup sera entré dans Paris!)
Gjouvenat
Mouloudovsky
Gribouille
Touba.fall (nan je blague mon toub', reste au chaud! m'enfin si tu viens, ça me fera plaisir frérot!)

enfin sont attendus toute personne qui aimerait venir (on n'est pas méchants!) et qui aurait pas trop de sous à dépenser pour venir!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin venez quoi!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour mémoire:

Lou Pascalou
14 rue pannoyaux 75020 Paris
M° sortie Ménilmontant direction père-lachaise puis prendre la première à gauche, c'est la bonne!
lou pascalou

Ae sauvage1Ae sauvage2*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


le *N*ord *T*ransmet le *M*essage......
à tout à l'heure, et soyez nombreux  !!!!!


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*le Nord Transmet le Message......*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Zoum zoum zen...._

*FAITES DU BRRRRUUUUUIIIIIIIT !!!!*





'+


----------



## Cricri (19 Janvier 2002)

La 4L de Djib est dèja 
là


----------



## Cricri (19 Janvier 2002)

C'est Ici


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (19 Janvier 2002)

Désolé, pour ceux qui sont pas encore partis, vous pourrez passer le message, je viens pas... Ma santé de grabataire ne me le permet pas...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A une prochaine, j'espère!!


----------



## Cricri (19 Janvier 2002)

Ok soigne toi bien 
A+


----------



## ficelle (20 Janvier 2002)

ouhla..... c'est que je ne suis pas en avance, moi !


----------



## Télémac (20 Janvier 2002)

je suis passé devant votre local  de rencontre mais ne voyant  personne d'entre vous,  hormis le jeune SMG /Cupidon étalé et dans un sale état sur le trottoir d'en face (je me demande ce que vous lui avait fait),  j'ai repris mon avion à Orly pour retourner en Alsace.

Désolé de vous avoir loupé (Ou soulagement pour vous )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'avais amené le Ti spécial G5

Je vous adresse ce post quelque part dans les airs entre Orly et mon aéroport et vous souhaites une bonne soirée.

Et de bien entendu je cite un  classique :

Il vaut mieux la bière dans le corps que le corps dans la bière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors bonne rincée


----------



## Sir (20 Janvier 2002)




----------



## Télémac (20 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Très content pour toi SMG et rassuré.

J'avais téléphoné au samu avant de prendre l'avion à Orly et je vois que tu es  "réparé"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[19 janvier 2002 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## Cricri (20 Janvier 2002)

Incroyable que des types qui écrivent autant de conneries sur Macge puissent être aussi sympas et spirituels autour d'un verre...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Même macinside passe l'oral sans problème     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vraiment qu'est-ce qu'on se sent bien dans ces AE sauvages...Y-en a même qui parte sans payer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Merci Djib d'avoir pallié à cet oubli     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[19 janvier 2002 : message édité par Cricri]


----------



## Cricri (20 Janvier 2002)

Bon vous faites pas de souci ! Y va y avoir tout plein de photos...


----------



## Télémac (20 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cricri:
*Bon vous faites pas de souci ! Y va y avoir tout plein de photos...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

de ceux qui sont partis sans payer?


----------



## Cricri (20 Janvier 2002)

Ben oui aussi *celui-là*! Celui qui voulait payer sa tournée au Crillon y pas si longtemps   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alors Télémac, des notres la prochaine fois ?
T'inquiète il y a aussi des vieux. Enfin y avait moi et ficelle, mais lui c'est peut-être la coupe de cheveux...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[19 janvier 2002 : message édité par Cricri]


----------



## Télémac (20 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cricri:
*Ben oui aussi celui-là! Celui qui voulait payer sa tournée au Crillon y pas si longtemps    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alors Télémac, des notres la prochaine fois ?
T'inquiète il y a aussi des vieux. Enfin y avait moi et ficelle, mais lui c'est peut-être la coupe de cheveux...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[19 janvier 2002 : message édité par Cricri]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

scrongneutudoieu  des viocs.des viocs.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sait pas de quoi il parle le gamin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




des viocs.........

GRRRRRRRRR

moi le dernier jeune


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2002)

Alors aujourd'hui c'est le jour J de votre super et 3ème organisation AE Sauvage au Lou Pascalou.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est vraiment génial cette idée de se rencontrer, se retrouver, et s'échanger ses idées, connaissances et partager ses intérêts et ses coups d'gueule dans ce bistro autour d'une table en bois avec une bonne bière!
J'aime beaucoup ce genre de troquet et d'ambiance.

Pour ma part cela aurait été avec plaisir de me joindre à vous tous... Mais c'est pas la porte à côté...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Je vous souhaite à tous une cool après-midi et très bonne soirée bien sauvage... pour ceux qui continuent... *





[19 janvier 2002 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## Arno (20 Janvier 2002)

Ct bien cool cette AES, merci à ceux qui l'ont organisé et à ceux qui sont venus. Alèm, fais péter les tophos !!! Ciao les zamis


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*Ct bien cool cette AES*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et c'est pas fini !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## aes (20 Janvier 2002)

Nous y étions, et puis pas vous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





tralalère le loup !!


----------



## Tyler (20 Janvier 2002)

J'ai beaucoup pensé à vous les gars...Cet aprèm et ce soir !

A l'heure qu'il est : PERSONNE NE DOIT DORMIR chez ce cher Ficelle !!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc,voilà,je vous annonce que je viendrais A LA PROCHAINE AES sur...j'ai dejà mis un peu de blé de coté rien que pour ça !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  J'espère que cette prochaine AES ne se fera pas trop attendre,esperons qu'Alem le grand puisse entendre ses prévisions (juste un peu après TOKYO...Ce serait le must).

Sinon,j'attend avec impatience les photos avec Alèm et sa bonne bouille de photographe charmeur de nenettes ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Et tous les autres aussi,Ficelle est son style inimitable,bref,tous le monde...

Allez Alem,demain,ZE VEUX LES PHOTOS JE T'ATTEND SUR Aïe si quiou (arf) !

Bonne nuit à tous, ho mes frères !

[20 janvier 2002 : message édité par Tyler]


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2002)

Je suis encore la avec api, toine, jeanba, ficelle, le gognol et alèm qui fait dodo et un petit nouveau romzy, bon courage pour le reste de ta nuit


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Janvier 2002)

'

Ca vaaaaaaaaa, tout le monde est bien rentrééééééé ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Message pour Gribouille : Alèm a été super décevant, il a pas assuré un Cachou.

Enormes remerciements sincères et chaleureux à nos adorables hôtesses d'accueil ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et à mon très sympathique chauffeur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## aes (20 Janvier 2002)

_"*WWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉAAAAAAAAHHHEEEEEEEUUUUUUUUU !!!!!!!!!*"_

_VRRRRRROOOOOOMMMMMM...._

[Coup de sifflet]

_iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii..._

_"*Soufflez dans le ballon...*"_

_pffffffffffffff... pffffffffffffffffffff... pffffffffffffffffffffffff..._

_"*Y'a rien...*"_

_"*WWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉAAAAAAAAHHHEEEEEEEUUUUUUUUU !!!!!!!!!*"_

_VRRRRRROOOOOOMMMMMM...._

[20 janvier 2002 : message édité par Les Alcooliques Anonymes]


----------



## ficelle (20 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
* et à mon très sympathique chauffeur !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'sais pas si il va avoir le courage de poster en rentrant, celui la ! c'est que ça fait de la route !!!


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2002)

Non je suis bien rentré, par contre je contaste que les modérateurs doivent toujour dormire certain posts du bar   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[20 janvier 2002 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## ficelle (20 Janvier 2002)

tu rigoles, ou quoi !?
je suuuuuuuuiiiiiiis en pleiiiiiine forme


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (20 Janvier 2002)

me too


----------



## aes (20 Janvier 2002)

moi, ça va maaaaal!
beuuuuuuuuuuuurkkkkkkkkk, une bassine...


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2002)

je remercie api, sarah, le Gognol, Ficelle, Romu, macinside, jeanba et toine de ne pas m'avoir réveillé (mention spéciale pour sarah qui a même fermé les volets!)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







les photos ce soir si ficelle me laisse accéder à mon espace web et à son scanner sinon demain soir _ne soyez pas si impatients_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Janvier 2002)

beuarrrrrgglllll


----------



## aes (20 Janvier 2002)

mais, c'est l'heure de l'apero !


----------



## Télémac (20 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Les Alcooliques Anonymes:
*mais, c'est l'heure de l'apero !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

déjà fait

whisky  chivas 21 ans 

et canard laqué

miam

je suis au café calvados


----------



## Cricri (20 Janvier 2002)

Ben oui, c'est comme je vous le disais...Tout à fait consternant !!!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Il faut les voir pour y croire !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[20 janvier 2002 : message édité par Cricri]


----------



## Gargamel (20 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Télémac:


déjà fait

whisky  chivas 21 ans 

et *canard* laqué

miam

je suis au café calvados<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu remplaces canard par *Gribouille* et ce serait parfait    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(et puis pluto (waf waf!) du rhum et du Cognac!)


----------



## Gargamel (20 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*au fait comment on fait pour ce soir?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_allo ficelle, ici La Noiraude, je vous appelle pour vous dire que le sieur alèm (le seul récurant hallucinogène remboursé par la Sécu et interdit au SMG par avis préfectoral, car il faut plus de deux smileys euh neurones!) nécessite audience et hébergement chez vous pour la nuit!_


----------



## Gargamel (20 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gargamel:
*nécessite audience et hébergement chez vous pour la nuit!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

(c'est à dire pas loin de l'immonde scrofule de SMG!)


----------



## Sir (20 Janvier 2002)

Moi je veux les photos de cet AE3
Merci


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (20 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Moi je veux les photos de cet AE3
Merci*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bah non, toi t'as pas le droit... 

Et puis de toute facon, t'attendra, comme tout le monde... non, mais c'est quoi ces jeunes là ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Janvier 2002)

Desole d'avoir fait du partir un peu tot ! ca aurai ete avec plaisir que j'aurai continue a boire des bieres en testant l'iPod a mort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En tout cas, tres content de vous avoir vu en chair et en os (le monde reel existe donc... ! en tout cas apparemment, l'estomac de certain les rappel a l'ordre physique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )
evidemment, vivement la prochaine !


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (20 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gargamel:
*je laisse cette raclure d'alèm mettre en ligne dès qu'il sera sorti du coma     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On a encore le temsp de les attendre les photos alors


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2002)

tien je met un lein pour jeanba : http://www.publivores.com/publivores/html/grumly.html


----------



## Tyler (20 Janvier 2002)

Boouh c'est pas juste ! Je peux même pas me consoler de pas être venu avec bid (bide) for power...

Grrr...

Allez,vite,pourvu qu'il y en ai une autre bientot...En mi fevrier ce serait TIP TOP.D'ici à peu pret 1 mois quoi...

PITIE :


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (20 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;sisyphe&gt;:
*Desole d'avoir fait du partir un peu tot ! ca aurai ete avec plaisir que j'aurai continue a boire des bieres en testant l'iPod a mort   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En tout cas, tres content de vous avoir vu en chair et en os (le monde reel existe donc... ! en tout cas apparemment, l'estomac de certain les rappel a l'ordre physique   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )
evidemment, vivement la prochaine !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est déjà pas mal d'avoir pu te recontrer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et oui le monde réel est toujours là, et heuresmeent d'ailleurs, parce que des soirées comme ca, sur le Net, c'est pas le must non plus


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (20 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*Boouh c'est pas juste ! Je peux même pas me consoler de pas être venu avec bid (bide) for power...

Grrr...

Allez,vite,pourvu qu'il y en ai une autre bientot...En mi fevrier ce serait TIP TOP.D'ici à peu pret 1 mois quoi...

PITIE : 





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais oui, t'inquiète pas, on en refera vite fait


----------



## Gargamel (21 Janvier 2002)

_message d'alèm:_  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> la prochaine AE sera dans un mois le samedi suivant le 15! les photos quand je serais reconnecté au niveau du cervelet <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Quel raclure cet alèm!_








Sisyphe, c'est quoi le prénom de ton pôte?


*Pour SMG :* les photos seront publiés online, si je pouvais interdire que tu les mates, j'en serais heureux!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[20 janvier 2002 : message édité par Gargamel]


----------



## benjamin (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gargamel:
*message d'alèm: Pour SMG : les photos seront publiés online, si je pouvais interdire que tu les mates, j'en serais heureux!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si tu les mets sur une Homepage d'Apple et que tu actives le code, rien de plus simple, cher Gargamel.


----------



## Gargamel (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Si tu les mets sur une Homepage d'Apple et que tu actives le code, rien de plus simple, cher Gargamel.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non, je ne le ferais pas, _je ne suis pas censeur_


----------



## Azrael (21 Janvier 2002)

GARGAMEL !!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tssssssss, je t'ai enfin retrouvé !!!! Qu'est-ce tu fous ???? Rentre à la maison !
Tu ne m'as pas encore (une fois) filé à manger, j'ai la dalllllle Mwoiiiiiiiiiiiii !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Thanks !

[20 janvier 2002 : message édité par Azrael]


----------



## Gargamel (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Azrael:
*GARGAMEL !!!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tssssssss, je t'ai enfin retrouvé !!!! Qu'est-ce tu fous ???? Rentre à la maison !
Tu ne m'as pas encore (une fois) filé à manger, j'ai la dalllllle Mwoiiiiiiiiiiiii !     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Thanks !

[20 janvier 2002 : message édité par Azrael]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Sale chat t'as encore fait pipi dans la cuisine au fait, elle était mignonne la minette pour laquelle tu n'es pas venu? _


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Janvier 2002)

Mais vous allez le laissez tranquille ce pauv' petit chat !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







xcjlrohufgi^s^hoûuiosfgmvbmgjpfgohpgor, d'abord, huh ?


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2002)

Si vous avez encore soif je vous sort une petite cuvée 1996 adapté :


----------



## Azrael (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gargamel:
*

Sale chat t'as encore fait pipi dans la cuisine au fait, elle était mignonne la minette pour laquelle tu n'es pas venu? 



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non non toujours propre sur moi !
Mais j'en transpire encore...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et puis, mes chances avec API sont ruinés d'avances par un barbu... plus fort que mwoiy, arfff c'est pas juste !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




arrrfffffff... il lui reste du lait ?


----------



## Arno (21 Janvier 2002)

Diantre, zêtes grave allumés les gars


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*Diantre, zêtes grave allumés les gars   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'as remarqué aussi ?


----------



## Cricri (21 Janvier 2002)

Merde mon disque dur a été éffacé et reformaté


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Janvier 2002)

Bon allez je balance avant que la raclure de service ne le fasse (suivez mon regard   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...

Comme vous le savez, un chat c'est très très très con ! Et avec Azrael, vous zêtes loin du compte !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce couillon de Chat il est pas allé au Lou Pascalou... tout simplement parce qu'il est TROP TIMIDE ! Il est amoureux... et dans ces cas là il stress, se fait pipie dessus, comme à caresser des iPod, embrasser des pots de fleurs, et au final tutoyer les anges !!!!


Alors ce couillon, il est resté chez lui, macqué avec son mac (rime & humour médiocre !) à matter des MPEG-$ de Star Academy avec un $$$$$$ de Codec ki Marche po....


Trop couillon cet Azrael ! Trop Couillon... Et GARGAMEL qui lui donne pas à manger ! Arrrffff si l'Amok lui était comté, rien de tel qu'un bon fromage after all !!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Désolé ®© * ! Forever...

_ je suis grillé, demain je rentre à Palo Alto...  _


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2002)

Au fait on son les photos ? jeanba et alèm dorment t'il ?


----------



## philk34 (21 Janvier 2002)

slt tout le monde, bien rentrer ?
Moi j'arrive juste maintenant et je confirme que les absents on tjs tort.
C'etait vraiment sympa


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2002)

A quand la prochaine ?


----------



## philk34 (21 Janvier 2002)

le plus vite possible


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par philk34:
* les absents on tjs tort.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Bien raison, s'avez qu'à venir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. Et puis c'est tout


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*Au fait on son les photos ? jeanba et alèm dorment t'il ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bah écoute, Alèm est pas en état, Jb n'a pas Internet chez lui donc bon..

Tu patienteras un peu....


Je vous jure, ces jeunes, presque pire que SMG celui-là....


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Bah écoute, Alèm est pas en état, Jb n'a pas Internet chez lui donc bon..*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_tellement qu'il a oublié les photos chez api!_


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tellement qu'il a oublié les photos chez api!







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Encore une excuse pour y retourné ca...

alalalala, je vous jure...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tellement qu'il a oublié les photos chez api!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est qui API ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*Powered by The King of The Homelesssss !®©*


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2002)

hahaha ! il fallait venir


----------



## Arno (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Bah écoute, Alèm est pas en état, Jb n'a pas Internet chez lui donc bon..

Tu patienteras un peu....


Je vous jure, ces jeunes, presque pire que SMG celui-là....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et macinside est fatigué, mais pas bourré, ce que les gens qui ne le connaissent pas auraient pu croire vu son orthogaphe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est bas, je sais, mais je n'ai rien trouvé de mieux, héhéhé


----------



## Azrael (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*hahaha ! il fallait venir   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

AH AH AH !!!!
Elle est brune, charmante, magnifique, intelligente, talentueuse.... waouhhhhh ! JE L'AIME !!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et elle fait des pâtes...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ * iBurger®© * si je t'attrape, je te mange tout cru !!! ]

* The king of Bullshit ®© *


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Azrael:
*

AH AH AH !!!!
Elle est brune, charmante, magnifique, intelligente, talentueuse.... waouhhhhh ! JE L'AIME !!!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et elle fait des pâtes...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[  iBurger®©  si je t'attrape, je te mange tout cru !!! ] *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Quand je vous le disais...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bon Az' va bosser !!!! 

*Swwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet®©*


----------



## Tyler (21 Janvier 2002)

J'adore les brunes !!!


C'est qui c'est qui ?

une PHOTO !

Gasp !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*C'est qui c'est qui ?

une PHOTO !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Par ici ... Photo : *®© Alèm Sys. *.


Je l'aime !
8  le Cab pour aller juste que chez elle : API invite moi à un tête à tête !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* L'homme qui élevait des Chats *


----------



## Tyler (21 Janvier 2002)

Effectivement,je l'avais déjà vu en noir et blanc au AES 2 ou 1 je sais plus,au coté de Ficelle !


Oui oui,elle a du charme...EFFECTIVEMENT !

Mais dit moi iBurger,tu y vas à la grosse cuillère...

Et tu as raison !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fonce mon ptit gar : un nana qui aime les macs ne peut qu'être chouette !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon esperons qu'elle soit là au prochain AES (ptetre avec toi ? HIHIHIH) comme ça je pourrais faire ça connaissance,les filles dans le milieu de l'info,y'en a pas beaucoup : ce sont des stars...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Janvier 2002)

Comment dire, API, c'est plus qu'une étoile ! Une galaxie d'étoile qui illumine le ciel !


----------



## Gargamel (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;bqqx&gt;:
*beuarrrrrgglllll*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hé *baaxou*, quand tu postes de Londres, souviens-toi que c'est un clavier *Qwerty* et non *Azerty* que tu as sous les doigts!


----------



## Gargamel (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*de ne pas m'avoir réveillé *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_c'est vrai que tu fus fort convivial, limite gros naze!_


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gargamel:
*

c'est vrai que tu fus fort convivial, limite gros naze!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_*il vous en prie*_


----------



## Gargamel (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

il vous en prie






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_quel raclure!_


----------



## Gargamel (21 Janvier 2002)

et personne pour souligner la présence des nouveaux hier à l'ae : Sysiphe et un de ses potes et MCfarouche   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez, je n'en dis pas plus, je laisse cette raclure d'alèm mettre en ligne dès qu'il sera sorti du coma


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gargamel:
*cette raclure d'alèm mettre en ligne dès qu'il sera sorti du coma     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_euh bloub bloub ikoussi bleuh bloub bloub_


----------



## Arno (21 Janvier 2002)

Bande de "borrachos" ! Vous saouler à la bière, n'avez-vous pas honte ???


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*Bande de "borrachos" ! Vous saouler à la bière, n'avez-vous pas honte ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_beurp touh-touh beurp_


----------



## Gargamel (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

beurp touh-touh beurp






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu as oublié : _ZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZz -(aspirine)- ZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZz ZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZz -(aspirine)- ZzZzZzZzZzZz_


----------



## Arno (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gargamel:
*

tu as oublié : ZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZz -(aspirine)- ZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZz ZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZz -(aspirine)- ZzZzZzZzZzZz






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bla bla blu bli blo, blou blou blé bla bla !!!


----------



## Gargamel (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*

Bla bla blu bli blo, blou blou blé bla bla !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_h^^hh^h^^h^hh^h^^h^hh^^h^h^h^h^^^h^h^h^h^^h^h_


----------



## ficelle (21 Janvier 2002)

laisse moi deviner alem... les filles dorment encore et tu te fais chier !
ne passe pas trop devant la baie vitrée dans ton etat, les passants pourraient flipper !


----------



## Arno (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gargamel:
*

h^^hh^h^^h^hh^h^^h^hh^^h^h^h^h^^^h^h^h^h^^h^h






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bli bli bli ! Bli bli bli !


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*laisse moi deviner alem... les filles dorment encore et tu te fais chier !
ne passe pas trop devant la baie vitrée dans ton etat, les passants pourraient flipper !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

sarah vient de finir l'affiche d'un festival nucléaire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et api a encore fait le café le plus meilleur du monde et moi je joue aux morts vivants devant l'iMac, au fait comment on fait pour ce soir?


----------



## Gargamel (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*

Bli bli bli ! Bli bli bli !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_*h^h^ *_


----------



## Arno (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par iBurger®©:
*Comment dire, API, c'est plus qu'une étoile ! Une galaxie d'étoile qui illumine le ciel !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Cà sent le alèm, une nouvelle fois !!! C une invasion non ?


----------



## Sir (21 Janvier 2002)

C'est du alem clone !!


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2002)

Mieux vos un clone d'alèm qu'un clone de SMG


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*

Cà sent le alèm, une nouvelle fois !!! C une invasion non ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et ben non, ce n'est pas moi même si le  "iBurger" est un pote


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

et ben non, ce n'est pas moi même si le  "iBurger" est un pote    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le modeste élève a pris exemple sur son honorable maitre !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait... t'as pensé à acheter des blocs de lait pour Azrael...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*"Il était un petit navire qui ...."*


----------



## Sir (21 Janvier 2002)

Possible alem


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Possible alem*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tiens, ça c'est presque un poème mais bon comme tu ne l'as pas fait exprès!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tiens, ça c'est presque un poème mais bon comme tu ne l'as pas fait exprès!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>











J'adore !!!! Ce type est fou !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sisyphe (21 Janvier 2002)

> Posté à l'origine par Gargamel:
> [QB]_message d'alèm:
> 
> Sisyphe, c'est quoi le prénom de ton pôte?_
> ...


----------



## Xav' (21 Janvier 2002)

Et puis moi, j'arrive bien après la bataille, jeunes gens et chers amis (ce matin je viens de retrouver mon bureau 'déménagé', c'est pas banal et désagréable).
Et pour une fois que je suis arrivé super en avance, je suis parti sans rencontrer la moitié d'entre vous ! (c'est pas juste).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, en tout cas, y avais plein de "nouveaux", et ça c cool.

On se remet ça bientôt (la date prochainement sur ces pages).


----------



## jeanba3000 (21 Janvier 2002)

TINTINNNNNNN !!!!

::::::::: LES-PHO-TOS-LES-PHO-TOS-LES-PHO-TOS :::::::::

enfin juste les miennes, 

alors voilà : 
l'AES 3, alias starwars 3, vous verrez pourquoi !!!

hin hin hin ©











[21 janvier 2002 : message édité par jeanba3000]


----------



## Xav' (21 Janvier 2002)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHH !!!


----------



## MC Farouche (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*TINTINNNNNNN !!!!

::::::::: LES-PHO-TOS-LES-PHO-TOS-LES-PHO-TOS :::::::::

enfin juste les miennes, 

alors voilà : 
l'AES 3, alias starwars 3, vous verrez pourquoi !!!

hin hin hin ©











[21 janvier 2002 : message édité par jeanba3000]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est dur de voir que des chiottes peuvent être qplus bô que soi !-0


----------



## philk34 (22 Janvier 2002)

Un grand merci a JeanBa3000 pour toutes ces photos
il est vrai que les chiottes à la starwars, que de souvenirssigh
Allez barman une ch'ti pression


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Xav':
*On se remet ça bientôt (la date prochainement sur ces pages).   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

genre *Samedi 17 Février*


----------



## Xav' (22 Janvier 2002)

On en discute avec nous-même, et on "post" ça ?-)

[21 janvier 2002 : message édité par Xav']


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Xav':
*On en discute avec nous-même, et on "post" ça ?-)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

faudra que l'on discute de l'heure aussi


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

genre Samedi 17 Février



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oulalal, ca prévoit tôt tout ca....

Bon euh moi je peux déjà dire que c"est pas sur...

C'est les vacancers, okay, mais c'est l'anniversaire de mon frère, et en rentrant au Lycée deux jours plus tard, c'est le bac blanc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




une semaine plus tôt, c'est pas possible


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*une semaine plus tôt, c'est pas possible   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si on les fait tous les 15 jours, toi et moi, nous devrons payer une part du loyer d'api et de ficelle


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

si on les fait tous les 15 jours, toi et moi, nous devrons payer une part du loyer d'api et de ficelle    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas de problèmes... Ca me dérange pas du tout..

Ca me dérange moi que de laisser 200 balles de train à chaque fois


----------



## jeanba3000 (22 Janvier 2002)

ou alors on peut remetre à juste après pour fêter le bac blanc réussi du petit toine !


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (22 Janvier 2002)

Euh trop risqué..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si je réussi pas, ca ferra pas de AES, c'est pas une bonne idée


----------



## Bialès (22 Janvier 2002)

Bon, on a qu'à dire, Samedi 9 Février à partir de 14h jusqu'à....
Comme ça tout le monde est d'accord non?
ou ça fait trop tôt?


----------



## Xav' (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

faudra que l'on discute de l'heure aussi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben, on avait dit 14h30 (ou un truc approchant...)

Maintenant, il faut savoir que :
1- j'étais venu plus tôt pour vous voir plus longtemps,
2- quand y a un p'tit resto Jap' avant, merci de prévenir, je ne suis pas contre...


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2002)

_Samedi 9, 14H30?_


----------



## Sir (22 Janvier 2002)

Je viendrai !!!


----------



## Cricri (22 Janvier 2002)

Ho là !
Y faut que je prépare les sous alors ! 








MC Farouche j'écris en écoutant la musique de ton site    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Très bien !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Je te recommande quand même d'aller faire un tour sur les sujets traitant des encodages texte   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[21 janvier 2002 : message édité par Cricri]


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Je viendrai !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu préfères quoi l'épée, le sabre ou l'ours Grumly?


----------



## jeanba3000 (22 Janvier 2002)

ça devient de plus en plus rapide, va falloir que je me vote une dotation exceptionnelle au budget bar de ma loi de financement 2002, et faire passer après les décrets applicatifs, ça va être chaud les enfants si on passe hebdo !


----------



## Cricri (22 Janvier 2002)

Pour la prochaine AE on peut peut-être organiser un débat pour ou contre SMG. En sa présence et celle de son avocat...Non ?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*ça devient de plus en plus rapide, va falloir que je me vote une dotation exceptionnelle au budget bar de ma loi de financement 2002, et faire passer après les décrets applicatifs, ça va être chaud les enfants si on passe hebdo !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh et moi alors...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca va commencer à me revenir revenir chère tout ca....

A coup de 200 FF de train + la beaucoup de franc de boisson + le loyer de la personne chez qui on loge ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Mais bon, ca fait un tellement bon moment, que ca peut passer


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tu préfères quoi l'épée, le sabre ou l'ours Grumly?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais pourquoi tant de haine voyons...
Je trouve que tu devient violent mon ami Alèm, il va falloir  que ca cesse...

La présence de SMG me fait très plaisir encore une fois...
Peut-être que au moins en lui expliquant en face avec des vrais mots il comprendra un peu ce qu'on veut lui dire ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et peut-être qu'un jour il arrêtera les posts débiles à forces de comprendre..

Et puis je voit pas comment ca présence peut nous perturber, au Lou Pascalou, y'a pas de bouton pour faire les smileys en bas, donc il sera perdu, et pourra plus faire grand chose


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cricri:
*Pour la prochaine AE on peut peut-être organiser un débat pour ou contre SMG. En sa présence et celle de son avocat...Non ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Le plus dur sera de trouver son avocat


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Janvier 2002)

Quoi!! Déjà!! Oulala!! Ca rigole plus là!! mais allez donc sur le sujet dédié au 4, pour plus de clareté pour les nouveaux (qu'on adore!!) C'est ici: l'Apple Expo Sauvage n°4!!


----------



## MC Farouche (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cricri:
*Ho là !
Y faut que je prépare les sous alors ! 








MC Farouche j'écris en écoutant la musique de ton site     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Très bien !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Je te recommande quand même d'aller faire un tour sur les sujets traitant des encodages texte    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[21 janvier 2002 : message édité par Cricri]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

D'tout' façon j'suis nul sur toute la ligne avec les plumes virtuelles ou autre :-(((

Quel problèmes y'a-t-il ?


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2003)

hin hin hin.... je viens de bien rigoler tout d'un coup !!


----------



## Rémi qui dit oui (8 Avril 2003)

...


----------

